

The State of Cheating in Android Benchmarks - sciwiz
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7384/state-of-cheating-in-android-benchmarks

======
siglesias
Some have made the objection that phone benchmarks should test the CPU and
removing the underclocking is entirely appropriate.

Isn't this somewhat intellectually dishonest though? A phone is a system, and
how fast the CPU can run given the constraints of the system is a testament to
the manufacturer's hardware and software engineering abilities: the software's
power management, the hardware and ID's thermals. OEMs shouldn't give
themselves a free pass on this. We know how fast a snapdragon can go. Now
let's see how fast you can make it go _in your handset_.

------
zobzu
Note that its not just about coming out on top of benchs.

its also making you believe you gotta change phone because the new ones are
_so_ much faster.

I wouldn't be surprised if next time we see 20% improvement "due to cheating"
instead of "just 10%".

~~~
dak1
Or just switch what tests you're using. You could keep alternating between 2
tests and have 20% performance improvements year over year on the exact same
hardware.

------
dragontamer
This is rather important from a moral standpoint! I'm surprised no one is
talking about this!

------
philthesong
Android is a failure. I know this comment might be offending for someone.

